# Dwarf Hair grass?



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

I'm going to try and grow a carpet with dhg. Will it grow with no co2? Can I use sunlight to grow it out?


----------



## Ptyochromis (Mar 16, 2012)

I don't see why not. As long as the light is intense enough and the tank doesn't get too hot.


----------



## Bermyguy (Apr 3, 2012)

How did you plant it so that it doesn't float?


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

It's planted in organic potting soil with just a little water. It's not full with water. I'm just trying to grow this out.


----------



## mannye (Jun 11, 2012)

That will look nice if you can make it happen! I'm about to transplant some baby java ferns I got in the mail (best forum ever!) from a fellow forum member a few weeks back and I'm thinking with java in the back some dwarf hair grass might look very nice in the front!


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

I'm going to try and if it grows I'll move it to my new 29g.


----------



## Absntmind (Jul 16, 2012)

I planted some a couple weeks ago in a low tech tank, checkerboard pattern in sand substrate. I put some tabs in as well as use liquid ferts (seachem flourish). My results are mixed so far as a couple bunches have died off while some others have already started to put out runners. Completely random as far as I can tell, but so far I am confident the majority will survive in the least. It leaves me thinking it is possible so far, so please keep us informed as I am trying the same.

55 gallon standard, lighting is a dual T5NO 48" @ 10hrs a day, sand substrate, Fluval 406 with homemade spray bar. I use Seachem tabs as well as flourish one a week, with prime for once a week water changes (30%).


----------



## Vermino (Jun 14, 2012)

why not split up the clumps and make pencil like DHG inserts? this will grow the carpet ALOT quicker how you have it setup now.


----------



## Snowflake311 (Apr 20, 2011)

Vermino said:


> why not split up the clumps and make pencil like DHG inserts? this will grow the carpet ALOT quicker how you have it setup now.


Yeah that would be the best way. But it takes for ever to plant the tiny plants. For me I rather wait for it to grow then plant each tiny bit. 

I planted some months ago in a low tech tank it took a month to see runners. It's not growing much. But it's green and looks nice still. Nothing died off. 

I planted some in a tank with more light and co2. We will see how that goes.


----------



## Vermino (Jun 14, 2012)

it took me about an hour to break up, split up, clean up and plant two pots of DHG. Wasn't too bad if you soak it in water and shake a bit (this usually get the roots loosen up) then just pull a few hairs and the roots come with them. (easier said than done right? haha)


----------



## nalu86 (Oct 19, 2010)

it grows outside in my pond, well it doesn't look that great anymore sins a bunch of floaters were hanging above it, but it will recover after I remove the floaters.


----------



## SaltyNC (Jun 26, 2012)

My growth is slow without CO2 since flooding my tank, but it's still growing. I dose Excel pretty heavily. I'm adding CO2 in a week.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Looks like the dhg is starting to spread out a little.


----------



## mannye (Jun 11, 2012)

Are you finally using sunlight to grow it out? My tank isn't exposed to sunlight...I have to upgrade from the original tube the 6.6 Petco comes from...


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

It's by a window and every morning the sun shines very bright in that area.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Went to a few lfs no one had it and the last one i went to had eco-complete but he said his son took the last 2 bags. i been looking for this stuff a few weeks now and he said that he will get me a bag in by Thursday. I just can't believe the dhg is spreading out.:tongue:


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

Neatfish said:


> Went to a few lfs no one had it and the last one i went to had eco-complete but he said his son took the last 2 bags. i been looking for this stuff a few weeks now and he said that he will get me a bag in by Thursday. I just can't believe the dhg is spreading out.:tongue:


I just bought a portion from Petsmart for $7.99. Not too bad for pricing. It comes in a sealed baggie. 

You should check it out, guaranteed snail and pest free too. Gonna try planting it in my 3 gallon long with FSS. Good luck to you!


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

That's what I have panted the dhg from Petsmart.


----------



## Bananariot (Feb 28, 2012)

Neatfish said:


> That's what I have panted the dhg from Petsmart.


Oh i thought you meant you were looking for DHG, didn't realize it was for eco complete. I think they carry it at petco if you haven't checked there. IMO I think eco complete is the same as any substrate for DHG because it's inert. If you fertilize well enough, sand or any other inert substrate should do just as well. I think Eco just holds ferts better or something kinda like flourite.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

I want to have big green plants in the background that's why I'm going with eco complete.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

:icon_mrgr


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Took out the organic potting soil because it was smelling bad. I just put eco- complete in the small tank and cut the dhg up in small pieces and replanted it. Now we wait and see what happens.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Can I get some tips?


----------



## the_intricacy (Jul 30, 2012)

I'm no expert, but have been playing with DHG for a few years, and:

1) Removing the potting soil was probably a good idea, as it'll make your water parameters pretty wild once you try filling the tank with water (ammonia-spikes), and you'll have a partial amount that will float. Some ppl put potting soil under a layer of inert substrate like sand. I read boiling helps with the floating issue; read through Tom Barr's site for more on this. But, I don't see why smell should be a factor once it's under water.

2) Spreading your hairgrass into as few blades (maybe three) per planting is key. Think of it this way: each chain of grass will only send out runners in two directions-- from it's ends. The more clumps, the more ends.


----------



## Neatfish (Jun 22, 2012)

Thanks. I cut it up in small pieces.


----------

